# Help! Clear jelly poop...



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

He has had diarreah today. This mornimg it was a normal pile of poop but a bit watery, then it came out all watery, then 30 min ago it was a clear wierd smelling jelly... Hes been eating and drinking normal and playfull and all. What can it be?? I just started using bil jac liver treats for training could that be it? (Wouldve posted pic of poop but domt think you wanna see that lol)

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MerlinEdmond (Sep 18, 2012)

I think it would be best to post the pics, and don't feed him for a day. If it is still watery after a day with no food try to collect the poop and take him to a vet.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Could be worms , has he been de wormed regular? if he is acting normal I would just watch him, you can add some probiotics or canned pumpkin to his food to help make it more solid. If this goes on for awhile with no improvement or gets to where you are concerned of dehydration you could always call your vet and see what they think.


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

He has been dewormed twice before, i will try and get a pic if it happens again, i fed him a bit of chicken a little while ago

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

twice before but when was the last time?


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

About a month ago

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Heres the poop















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

HOPE you got that pups' shots.. three intervals of 5in1 of 7in1? 
If NOT, you very well could have step one parvo. It can attack adult dogs. 

If your dog is current on vaccinations then its either worms, coccidea, poison, 
or foreign bodies in the intestinal tract... 

WEIRD SMELL .. and JELLY POOP are generally the very first sign of parvo 9 of 10 times

they will puke and poop everything out and not eat or drink and die with in 5 days ..
If she stops drinking and eating show concern; OPPOSITE of what the OP said, put some pedia lite in the water of your dog or just give her pedia lite. Just like humans animals dehydrate when they have diarrhea and such parasites and problems as listed. Hopefully she maintains appitite and normal drinknig habits. If you see her get lethargic and stop eating and drinking.. VET immediately.

Best of wishes..


----------



## Rlopez1200 (Oct 31, 2012)

Shots are current and there is no vomiting. The jelly went away but the poop is still a little watery. He has been eating and drinking and acting fine hes only 4 1/2 months.

Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

then it sounds like a quick case of the 's or Coccidia.. 

maybe he just ate some cat  ... 

Shots and dewormer ... knock a good deal of panic or immediate care out the window 

coccidia has been known to kill pups though. Keep an eye on his diet.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

I had a few rescues we took in last year and they had similar looking poop, I was very paranoid since we have dealt with parvo before and we went to the vet the day after. Turned out to be worms. Pups went through deworming every 2 weeks for 4 doses before we got them clear, it was NASTY. Could just be he needs a new dose of dewormer. I agree with fire though and the things he brought up are all possible as well. Quick fecal test will tell you for sure though.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 29, 2012)

Peptones Bismo in his food a lil nomas


----------

